# engine info



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have a link to the engine specs for the 1968 350? If not I'm trying to chase down HP, torque and any general engine info to make a handy spec sheet for the garage. google wasn't particularly helpful.

:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

xcmac26 said:


> Anyone have a link to the engine specs for the 1968 350? If not I'm trying to chase down HP, torque and any general engine info to make a handy spec sheet for the garage. google wasn't particularly helpful.
> 
> :cheers


Here is a link from Fred Teufert's website with HP numbers, I don't know where you can find the tq numbers;

http://www.teufert.net/pontiac/engcodes.htm


----------

